# Sterling bullet/ Dodge 5500



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone have pic's of their sterling bullets/ Dodge 5500's set up for plowing.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Not yet....Planning on building one once I sell my GMC6500. It will have a 8611, Stellar Hook lift and hopefully a Ebling Back blade if I can afford it. 

My 3500 pushes great the 5500 must be really good.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

hlntoiz;933667 said:


> Not yet....Planning on building one once I sell my GMC6500. It will have a 8611, Stellar Hook lift and hopefully a Ebling Back blade if I can afford it.
> 
> My 3500 pushes great the 5500 must be really good.


Once i'm older (only 14 now) my dream work truck is a 4500 reg cab bullet with the short wheel base and dump. With a 9'6" extreme v and 3.3 yrd downeaster hydraulic spreader.


----------



## crash444 (Jan 12, 2008)

The town next to us has a bullet set up with an all season body a wing and a 10' one way plow. pretty nice set up for village streets to bad they could of bought a nice single axle dump truck for the same price set up with plows for the same price they got in to the bullet. i will try to get some pictures of it.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

GMCHD plower;933754 said:


> Once i'm older (only 14 now) my dream work truck is a 4500 reg cab bullet with the short wheel base and dump. With a 9'6" extreme v and 3.3 yrd downeaster hydraulic spreader.


IMO don't buy a 4500 get the 5500 for the 2000lb higher GVWR There is no cost difference and you get a little beefier truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

hlntoiz;934178 said:


> IMO don't buy a 4500 get the 5500 for the 2000lb higher GVWR There is no cost difference and you get a little beefier truck.


No price differnce? Really? Thank you very much for the advice I thought there would be alot or atleast some price differnce.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

GMCHD plower;934231 said:


> No price differnce? Really? Thank you very much for the advice I thought there would be alot or atleast some price differnce.


Truckpaper.com has a bunch of 4500 and 5500 SSB's listed - the $$$ varies a lot as people hang all sorts of stuff off them, but the base stock models seem to run about $40K for the 5500 and about $30K for the 4500.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

FYI - Sterling is NO LONGER selling NEW (Dodge) cab/chassis, only what is currently on dealer lots and then they are gone. Sterling has officially gone out of the light / medium duty chassis business, per my local Sterling dealer (Hartford, CT)


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

pyro29;935741 said:


> FYI - Sterling is NO LONGER selling NEW (Dodge) cab/chassis, only what is currently on dealer lots and then they are gone. Sterling has officially gone out of the light / medium duty chassis business, per my local Sterling dealer (Hartford, CT)


The dodge 5500 is basicly the same truck as the bullet correct?


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

GMCHD plower;933346 said:


> Anyone have pic's of their sterling bullets/ Dodge 5500's set up for plowing.


 This is what $50,000 will get you!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

jomofo;935468 said:


> Truckpaper.com has a bunch of 4500 and 5500 SSB's listed - the $$$ varies a lot as people hang all sorts of stuff off them, but the base stock models seem to run about $40K for the 5500 and about $30K for the 4500.


IMO there are more 4500's available for purchase right now so they are cheeper It is very tough to find 4x4 5500's right now and the ones that do have them want more $$.


----------

